# Solved: Mac duplex printing



## livefortoday6491 (Apr 25, 2009)

Since changing over to the Mac I am unable to see page setup on the Mac and would like to use duplex printing but it does not appear to be there. Can anyone suggest why?


----------



## Yankee Rose (Jul 14, 1999)

Hi there. Can you provide a bit more information?

Do you mean "page setup" for Word? Or what program? What version of OS X are you using and what make/model of printer?


----------



## livefortoday6491 (Apr 25, 2009)

I mean "page setup" for Open Office and any document really. I am using OS X6.2 and i have a Canon ip3500


----------



## junna (Jan 24, 2010)

Get latest driver for your printer from Canon Support site. ReInstall
Also there has been Canon driver updates recently via Apple Software Update system.
Make sure you got those. (&#63743;-menu > Softvare Update).


----------



## livefortoday6491 (Apr 25, 2009)

Hi 
I followed your instructions and there are 3 options (see my attachment) 2 drivers one that mentions the word "CUPS" , (what does that mean?), although is seems to be the latest. There is a software download is that useful for me?


----------



## junna (Jan 24, 2010)

Don't worry about the CUPS almost all drivers are cups. It's the SubSystem that handles printing in MacOSX.
The on for 10.5/10.6 (dated 09/07/2009) is your choice.


----------



## livefortoday6491 (Apr 25, 2009)

Thanks but it seems that I will have to do the duplex manually. It seem that the Mac version from Canon does not provide the full options that the Windows one does.
I will mark it solved and thanks again.


----------

